# Canon Rumors Reviews



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-rumors-reviews/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-rumors-reviews/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>We’re finally doing it


</strong>Canon Rumors is finally going to be doing lens reviews as a feature of the site. I’ve done a few in the past, but never really been consistent with it.</p>
<p>I went out and teamed up with a talented guy, Justin VanLeeuwen. He has decided to write the reviews for us. I send him a lens, he plays with and tries to make some good images with it and lets us know what he thinks.</p>
<p><strong>Will our reviews differ from others?


</strong>We think so, our reviews are going to be short, to the point and show the performance of the lens. Justin will write the main article and I will add a “CR’s Take” to the end of the review. Sometimes Justin and I will agree, sometimes we won’t and sometimes I will just add some unique knowledge I have of a lens from the world of rentals. Just like I have done with our first review for the Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II.</p>
<p>I am asked constantly what I think about a certain lens, so it seems like the right time to get it going. There are <a href="http://the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/" target="_blank">wonderful sites</a> that do in-depth reviews and they’ve done them for a long time, please keep reading them and don’t compare what we’re doing. We just hope to add a bit more information to help you select which lenses to buy, rent or avoid.</p>
<p><strong>Review launch


</strong>I’ll be adding a review a day for the next little while, we have a stockpile of reviews ready to go. You’ll see them appear across the top of the site. I will be adding a new landing page for reviews on Canon Rumors once we have a few more up.</p>
<p>We hope you like them, and we expect to get better at them as time goes on.</p>
<p><strong>First up: <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-ts-e-24-f3-5l-ii/" target="_blank">The Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II (Tilt-Shift)</a></strong></p>
<p>There will be a forum discussion link at the bottom of all reviews. Feel free to add your feelings about the lens there.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 4, 2012)

I love reviews!!! Looking forward to them!!!

;D


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 4, 2012)

That's great news. I like to read/see as many reviews as possible - from DigitalRev, TDP, DPReview, etc. the different styles make them entertaining as well as informative.


----------



## dirtcastle (Oct 4, 2012)

Bringing the rental perspective into the review is great. It brings real-world usage into the mix.


----------



## mememe (Oct 4, 2012)

> Will our reviews differ from others?
> We think so, our reviews are going to be short, to the point and show the performance of the lens



Photozone already does this. Best review-site ever!

But there is nothing bad about another review source.


----------



## pierceography (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome! I had always wondered why there weren't more reviews... especially with access to as many lenses.

Looking forward to reading them!

(And feel free to send a few lenses my way if you'd like another reviewer) ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2012)

I always like to read opinions of lenses from competent testers and photographers. 

There can be a lot of variation between copies of lenses, and testers usually only have one or two to test, so by reading multiple reviews, I get a broader perspective and if one tester has a bad experience (or exceptionally good one), it becomes obvious that he might just fall into one of those categories.
I hope the reviewer is hard nosed, there are lots of opinionated experts based on their experience of 1 lens. I might even be one


----------



## bradleyg5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Please incorporate video performance into your reviews! no sites currently take into consideration these lens are going to more and more used for video.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 4, 2012)

CR, can you guys add a date up at the top of each review also? Thanks.


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 4, 2012)

I enjoyed the first review and noticed that it did talk about the rental aspect of it. Also, I've noticed that Craig has mentioned a rental business a couple of times in posts. Is that the same business? What company is it (if you don't mind me answering)? I figured it might be LensRentals, but I didn't see Craig or Justin (the 24mm reviewer) listed on the LR team webpage.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 5, 2012)

This good news because, well….we're already here.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 5, 2012)

It's quite fitting the first review would be TS-E 24 II, one of the big reasons I hang out at Canon Rumors not Nikon Rumors.


----------



## westr70 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think this will be great. You have access to the lens and the customer base for feedback. We'll get good data from experienced users and those that are learning. I'd like some attention to video lens too.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm willing to take care of the disposal of the tested lenses!  




Anyway, excellent news!


----------



## gecko (Oct 5, 2012)

Great lens (just bought one!).

Good to know about the knobs and the cost of repair.


----------

